# Reparar variador de frecuencia Hitachi



## agpul (Ago 25, 2013)

Buenas a todos soy nuevo por aquí y estoy un poco perdido de estos temas ya que esta no es mi profesión. Pero bueno sin dar mas rodeos os cuento mi problema.

Tengo un variador de frecuencia marca Hitachi y modelo SJ300 para un motor de de una pulidora de 11kw. El caso es que cuando doy corriente al variador todo bien, pero cuando acciono el contacto para hacer funcionar el motor este no llega ni a hacer 1/8 de giro y me aparece en la pantalla del variador 
el error E23 el cual según el manual dice lo siguiente.


> Ha ocurrido un error entre los circuitos internos de seguridad, CPU y la unidad de potencia


El tema es que:
He probado a arrancar el variador sin conectar a ningún motor y va de lujo suben perfectamente los Hz y ningún error.
he probado con otra maquina y motor identico y tambien pasa exactamente lo mismo.
He probado darle corriente directa al motor y funciona perfectamente. Así que un problema resuelto el motor esta bien.
He probado a ponerlo en dos fases y si numeramos las fases 1,2,3 sólo cuando conecto la fase 1 con cualquiera de las otras dos aparece el error y cuando conecto solo las fases 2 y 3 no aparece ningún error solo que hace lo mismo que hace cualquier motor trifásico cuando se queda en dos fases un ruido pero no arranca. Pero lo que es el variador no da ningún fallo.

Por todo ello y desde mi ignorancia deduzco que la fase 1 del variador está dañada.

Me lo miró un técnico y me dijo que no le encuentra nada dañado pero que hay que cambiarlo.
Ya se que hacerme un diagnostico solo con lo que os he contado es dificil. Pero yo lo que busco es si no me podeis ayudar, esque me podais pasar algun tlf del servicio tecnico de Hitachi de estos aparatos. Pues no lo encuentro por ninguna parte o bien algún tlf de alguien que pueda repararlo. Pues tengo esperanza que se pueda reparar. 

Ahora perdonarme por el ladrillo que os he dejado aqui gracias por vuestro tiempo. Un saludo a todos. Mi correo *Como No Respeto Las Normas Me Editaron El Mensaje @ Politicas.com*


----------



## agpul (Ago 26, 2013)

lo siento


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 26, 2013)

manual tecnico...
http://www.automationdirect.com/static/manuals/sj300/sj300.pdf


----------



## agpul (Ago 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias pero el manual ya lo tengo lo que pasa es que nadie sabe cómo solucionar el error que dá.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 26, 2013)

En este caso el daño que se presenta es en la salida como tal del variador, yo veo que lo mas conveniente es revisar el IGBT de salida de la fase que tienes con problemas o la circuiteria alrededor de dicho componente pues lamentablemente por la potencia del motor este variador necesita trabajar con las 3 fases obligatoriamente. 

No vas a ver la falla en el variador trabajandolo en vacio porque estos mismos a la salida tienen una circuiteria que se encarga de sensar lo que ocurre aguas abajo hacia el motor y cuando lo conectas estos circuitos detectan el inconveniente en la salida de este IGBT sospechoso.


----------



## agpul (Ago 26, 2013)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y tu tiempo se lo diré al técnico que me lo miró la primera vez a ver si lo miró y os mantendré informados. Si alguien tiene mas opciones que las ponga por si esta no fuese la solución. Gracias a todos nuevamente.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 26, 2013)

Mira la forma de onda de salida con un osciloscopio en cada fase, es posible que tu falla sea debido a un problema en la etapa de disparos.

Revisa esto y nos cuentas

OJO EL OSCILOSCOPIO DEBE SER AISLADO Y *NO REFERENCIADO* A TIERRA! si no adios a tu VFD!


----------



## agpul (Ago 27, 2013)

Ok lo miraré también. Y os cuento gracias


----------

